# PCMCIA-Standart von DELL



## Suchfunktion (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Stimmt es dass dell einen eigenen PCMCIA-Standart hat?

Wenn ja, wo sind da die einschrenkungen, also was laeuft darauf, bzw. was nicht?

Laufen da alle normalen karten drauf?

Help!
(Geht um den kauf von nem Notebook)

danke schonmal!
mfg
s4mba


----------

